
Calculate My Longevity - irokharrison
http://calculator.year122.com/
======
chrisMyzel
Nicely Made but seriously - you are asking for my name and email? I think -
NO!

~~~
ecpottinger
I had the same thought. Worse would be if this really does not do a true
calculation, just harvests names and email.

